# what buisness to start in cyprus,market gaps



## leesteath (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,everyone,i will be moving to cyprus this febuary with my family,and would really like to be working for myself as opposed to an employer.
I am a qualified mechanic over in the u.k but tend to stick to servicing,anybody no what the market is like and is their room for me,also any other ideas would be greatly appreciated,thanks lee


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

What part of the island are you moving to? There is no shortage of mechanics and service centres in Nicosia and Larnaca (the areas I'm most familiar with) and seem to recall seeing one-man mechanic car shops all over the island. Clearly you'd need to settle for a place with the biggest potential market. There certainly is no shortage of cars and fairly risky driving is ubiqitous so perhaps a repair shop rather than servicing would be a better idea!


----------



## leesteath (Sep 1, 2009)

*thank you*

thanks for replying,we will be moving to the larnaca area,i read that their was a shortage for mechanics(1 post only so just thought i would look into it)is their anything in your oppinion that the island as a market for,maybe importing or somthing,any suggestions or services that are hard to come by,thank again lee


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesteath said:


> thanks for replying,we will be moving to the larnaca area,i read that their was a shortage for mechanics(1 post only so just thought i would look into it)is their anything in your oppinion that the island as a market for,maybe importing or somthing,any suggestions or services that are hard to come by,thank again lee


Importing british goods is already being done by several people so I would not go down that road. There are plenty of mechanics in the Paphos area as well.
As for services, there are plumbers, builders, electricians etc advertising in all the expat magazines. Most of these people claim to be able to do all of these things so they are probably not qualified in anything.
I really think that unless you have very firm ideas of exactly what you want to do and at least one years money to live on plus the capital for setting up whichever business you decide to go for you will it very difficult.
Make sure you plan very carefully, and have all your I's dotted and T's crossed before you make the move.

Veronica


----------



## leesteath (Sep 1, 2009)

hi im just woundering if you can help me ,im having problems posting threads,after i log in it seems to log me out saying guest view,however if i click a diffrent link on the websith i.e faq i see that im still logged in,please help thanks lee,ive tried contacting through the contact link but no joy,could sombody please assist me in what i can do,thanks lee


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesteath said:


> hi im just woundering if you can help me ,im having problems posting threads,after i log in it seems to log me out saying guest view,however if i click a diffrent link on the websith i.e faq i see that im still logged in,please help thanks lee,ive tried contacting through the contact link but no joy,could sombody please assist me in what i can do,thanks lee


Hi Lee,

It sounds like a technical glitch to me
I would suggest you try again to contact admin. 

Veronica


----------



## leesteath (Sep 1, 2009)

regarding what i was saying and asking if their is a shortage of mechanics,ive been told maybe the body work side of things would be a better option,however this can be very costly to setup,over in the uk we have seen a drastic increase in molbile bodyrepairs,(from a van) as this reduces overheads therefore the cost of repair is cheaper, repairs that are usually carried out are light cosmetic work i.e bumper scrapes,scratches,spraying,dents etc,could anybody tell me if this type of thing is being done/or if you think their could be a potential market their,also i own my own air con regsing machine in uk,is their any market for goling mobile with tahat aswell,any answers ,comments would be very much appreciated
thanks lee


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesteath said:


> regarding what i was saying and asking if their is a shortage of mechanics,ive been told maybe the body work side of things would be a better option,however this can be very costly to setup,over in the uk we have seen a drastic increase in molbile bodyrepairs,(from a van) as this reduces overheads therefore the cost of repair is cheaper, repairs that are usually carried out are light cosmetic work i.e bumper scrapes,scratches,spraying,dents etc,could anybody tell me if this type of thing is being done/or if you think their could be a potential market their,also i own my own air con regsing machine in uk,is their any market for goling mobile with tahat aswell,any answers ,comments would be very much appreciated
> thanks lee


There is at least one person with a dentmaster set up in Paphos who does mobile repairs but he is not here all the time and when he is here he is very busy. He is moving back to the Uk though so maybe there would be an opening here for that.

Veronica


----------



## leesteath (Sep 1, 2009)

hi thanks for that,il start doing abit of research into it,also do you know if the work they recive is manly expats/cypriots or a mix of both,also as for the mobile air conditoniong regass ,what are your thoughts,once again thank you lee


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesteath said:


> hi thanks for that,il start doing abit of research into it,also do you know if the work they recive is manly expats/cypriots or a mix of both,also as for the mobile air conditoniong regass ,what are your thoughts,once again thank you lee


As far as I can gather from him his work is mainly expats with a few Cypriots.
Sorry I have no idea about the need for mobile aircon regassing but maybe someone else wil lbe able to help you with that.

Veronica


----------

